# St. Augustine issues



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

Greetings, I cant determine what is wrong with my lawn, it is only in the fron lawn. Some of the lawn is old and some of it is 1 year old due to cinch worms eating my lawn and sodding part of it. I recently had a soil test done. A week ago I put down 15-0-15 organic a month ago I put miloganite and F-stop for disease control 2 months ago. I can't figure out these spots.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. In a few of those pictures you can see a fungus setting in. I can't tell if it's brown patch or grey leaf spot. There's two things I will always spray in my St Augustine lawn and that is an fungicide plus a insecticide. Follow the greencast tool for when to start spraying. I'm probably going to stop spraying sometime in October.

I got burnt pretty bad last year with grey leaf spot. It takes a long time for St Augustine to come back from that so I'm going to stop it before it starts.


----------



## Todd1970 (May 7, 2019)

Fungus but type I'm not an expert. When it gets hot and humid I stop fertilizing my St. A. and replace it with fungicide treatments every two weeks. I switch the type of fungicide every month to stop it from building an immunity.


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Welcome to the forum. In a few of those pictures you can see a fungus setting in. I can't tell if it's brown patch or grey leaf spot. There's two things I will always spray in my St Augustine lawn and that is an fungicide plus a insecticide. Follow the greencast tool for when to start spraying. I'm probably going to stop spraying sometime in October.
> 
> I got burnt pretty bad last year with grey leaf spot. It takes a long time for St Augustine to come back from that so I'm going to stop it before it starts.


Any suggestions on which fungicide ?


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

I applied BoiAdvanced Fungus Control and Scott's Disease EX 2 moths ago


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

You could spread some Peat Moss out in those dead spots to see if that helps.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

Depending on rates, fungicides need to be reapplied every 14-28 days. They are not a once a year kind of thing


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

seebryango said:


> Depending on rates, fungicides need to be reapplied every 14-28 days. They are not a once a year kind of thing


Thanks!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

nickrom32 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum. In a few of those pictures you can see a fungus setting in. I can't tell if it's brown patch or grey leaf spot. There's two things I will always spray in my St Augustine lawn and that is an fungicide plus a insecticide. Follow the greencast tool for when to start spraying. I'm probably going to stop spraying sometime in October.
> ...


Propiconazle and azoxystrobin to start with.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I see what looks like folded leaf blades in the first two pics. That could be a sign of drought, or it could be root stress from chinch bugs or TARR. You had a chinch bug problem last year so I'm assuming you've been treating for them? If so what are you using? Not bifen I hope...


----------



## weevil07 (Jun 12, 2019)

I see some leaf spot. I've had luck with azoxystrobin. Definitely need to reapply. Best to get it before symptoms show (too late now) but you can put it on your calendar for next year.


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> I see what looks like folded leaf blades in the first two pics. That could be a sign of drought, or it could be root stress from chinch bugs or TARR. You had a chinch bug problem last year so I'm assuming you've been treating for them? If so what are you using? Not bifen I hope...


I used scott's grub and recentley used spectracide triazide


----------



## badkisson (Jun 19, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> I see what looks like folded leaf blades in the first two pics. That could be a sign of drought, or it could be root stress from chinch bugs or TARR. You had a chinch bug problem last year so I'm assuming you've been treating for them? If so what are you using? Not bifen I hope...


Why not Bifen IT for ***** bugs? They are listed on the label ????

https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I forgot about insecticide control. Read this

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129#p1572

These are the two I use on a preventative basis. St Augustine needs love and attention to stay green&#128513;


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

badkisson said:


> LawnRat said:
> 
> 
> > I see what looks like folded leaf blades in the first two pics. That could be a sign of drought, or it could be root stress from chinch bugs or TARR. You had a chinch bug problem last year so I'm assuming you've been treating for them? If so what are you using? Not bifen I hope...
> ...


Chinch bugs in some areas (including the OP's) have become immune to bifen.


----------



## badkisson (Jun 19, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> badkisson said:
> 
> 
> > LawnRat said:
> ...


gotcha...thx!!!


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

Close up of grass blades


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

leaf spot i would guess https://www.spring-green.com/blog-leaf-spot-lawn-disease/


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

nickrom32 said:


> Close up of grass blades


Grey leaf spot


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

I manually dethatched the swale only , wow


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> nickrom32 said:
> 
> 
> > Close up of grass blades
> ...


Thanks


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

nickrom32 said:


> I manually dethatched the swale only , wow


What made you decide to dethatch and what to you used to accomplish this???


----------



## nickrom32 (Jun 26, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> nickrom32 said:
> 
> 
> > I manually dethatched the swale only , wow
> ...


I noticed a lot of dead grass under the and the stolen are traveling long but not down , I used a groundskeeper 2 rake, I am trying to find a lawn company to do it by the machine but no luck so far


----------

